# Can you relabel any shirt?



## BenJSykes1125 (Feb 19, 2010)

Hello there i am starting a clothing company and i actually have a sanmar wholesale factory like 15 minutes from my house... but i am they sell alot of more name brand like Hanes and Anvil and things like that can you relabel a brand like... it doesn't sound right to me just wondering if you can do something like that any help would be great thanks!


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

yes you can relabel the shirts but you are required to replace certain information back on the shirt like care instructions, made in location, and I think the RN Number. Use the search feature at the top of the page and search Relabel shirts and you will find all the information you need.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Yes, you can relabel the shirts you buy from SanMar. They specifically sell shirts with the intention that customers are going to re-brand them.

There are laws involved with relabeling, so may want to read up on this site: Threading Your Way Through the Labeling Requirements Under the Textile and Wool Acts


----------



## BenJSykes1125 (Feb 19, 2010)

thanks thats so weird so you can relabel a brand like Hanes? I have heard about the RN# so they can track them and i knew you had to put all the country and cleaning and stuff on there but thats crazy...


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

BenJSykes1125 said:


> thanks thats so weird so you can relabel a brand like Hanes? I have heard about the RN# so they can track them and i knew you had to put all the country and cleaning and stuff on there but thats crazy...


Yes, you can relabel Hanes, Anvil or any brand. 

Many manufacturers realize that their customers will be taking their labels out and relabeling it with their own brand so they are starting to make "tear away" labels to make the label removal process even easier.


----------

